# Youngest you should start taking Steroids!



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

*Youngest you should start taking steroids.*​
Doesn't matter, I'd let a two year old take 'em 194.71%12 204.96%13 10.25%14 10.25%15 30.74%16 174.22%17 122.98%18 6215.38%19 204.96%20 307.44%21 9724.07%22 235.71%23 163.97%23 5112.66%You should never take steroids, they are devil drugs!317.69%


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

As above........

Posted 23 twice by mistake, assume bottom one is 24


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why "should" you take steroids? you shouldnt take steroids if not necessary. id say wait till 22-23 before trying them, but then again if your desperate to compete in juniors take before then if you want.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

id say it depends on training experience/knowledge etc... but at least 18 is my opinion


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Phez said:


> As above........
> 
> Posted 23 twice by mistake, assume bottom one is 24


Wouldn't like to say.

Its common knowledge that quite a few pros started quite young, doesn't mean they were right to but its obviously paid off for some

the main argument is that it stunts growth and closes growth plates but this has never been proven has it?


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

i started when i was 18. i wish id have waiting till at least 21....i could have grown alot more with my natty test production ( and probibly still would ) but things get into teenagers heads and then when they "mature" slightly, realise they could have waited abit longer. then theres the part about not being fully "developed" and taking steroids which as far as i understand would halt your development due to closing growth plates etc. (lucky for me im 6ft6 with a bone structure as wide as a door 'ole anyways)

and also not being fully educated about aas due to being young.

the list of why you shouldnt take them until you reach the "right age" could go on and on.

josh


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I started when I was 21, have known people to start much sooner though.

I think you need a good few years training/nutriton/etc experience before you consider AAS.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

id just turned 19 when i started, but want to compete, if i wasnt competing i wouldnt have taken them so early.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I started when i was 14.Yes i was a loonatic


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

round 2 said:


> I started when i was 14.Yes i was a loonatic


Are you seeing any ramifications?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

As if you used 12 as a poll option :lol:


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

30.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I was 13 when I started on the nap 50's.

Never did me any harm.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> I was 13 when I started on the nap 50's.
> 
> Never did me any harm.


Thats debatable :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Thats debatable :thumbup1:


 :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

If you was 16 and on steroids, would you need to do PCT?

I mean, would his natural testosterone bumpstart quicker than a 30 year old?

Edit: I'm not just saying 16 year olds, lol i'm talking any teen?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> If you was 16 and on steroids, would you need to do PCT?
> 
> I mean, would his natural testosterone bumpstart quicker than a 30 year old?
> 
> Edit: I'm not just saying 16 year olds, lol i'm talking any teen?


Oh Dear....

Yeah of course you're natural test will bring you back from suression mate.

No problem.

Any teenager on gear will be fine in regards to PCT.

The younger the better.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Late 20s maybe


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> Oh Dear....
> 
> Yeah of course you're natural test will bring you back from suression mate.
> 
> ...


Lol, come on! no need for sarcasm, it was a serious question


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> Lol, come on! no need for sarcasm, it was a serious question


I wasn't being sarcastic mate.

Its the lowest form of whit.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

35 not good for teenagers. :cool2:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

A minimum of 2years of training, diet, etc to get the basics, but assuming that is accounted for then 18 to 20 years old.

I do think that with the right expert support, blood works, etc it is possible to go lower than that into teens, but it is fraught with problems. Theoretically I think that there could be some really weird things happen if one were to start on certain very specific type of protocols between 8-12 years old but would probably be considered to be ethical as gratuitously waterboarding a 10 year old.

J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> If *you was 16 and on steroids, would you need to do PCT?*
> 
> *I mean, would his natural testosterone bumpstart quicker than a 30 year* *old?*
> 
> Edit: I'm not just saying 16 year olds, lol i'm talking any teen?


I started at 19, and I have to say, I never noticed any shut down form 19 to early 20s and PCT was not around then...

As i got nearer 30, very noticeable


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Late 20's early 30's I would have thought, train natty till then to make the most of your natural test levels before TRT


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

GHS said:


> I was 13 when I started on the nap 50's.
> 
> Never did me any harm.


no it turned you into a fooking giant


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I would say 21 as you can still be growing in height etc up to that point and also lets face it there isn't many guys under the age of 21 that know what they are doing!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i was 18 when i did my first cycle,had been training since 15-16,but had i known where to get them sooner i know i would have taken them in all honesty.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> i was 18 when i did my first cycle,had been training since 15-16,but had i known where to get them sooner i know i would have taken them in all honesty.


Same - just sayin' no point chatting sh1t!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

On a serious note I was 17 when I did my first cycle or oral gear.

18 on injectible test.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I was 17/18


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

did a cycle of dianabol pyramiding from 15mg -50mg per day i think (3-10 tabs) when i was 14 it gave my liver a bit of stick but liv 52 sorted it out and i did tamfoxolin for the second half.When i was 15 i did the same again but with a shot of deca every week(cant remember the dosage) i ended up at 15 years old 5"10 220lbs benching 315lbs squat the same deadlift 405lbs. All for 6 reps. stoped training at 17. side effects.firstly i was consuming 5500 calories a day and was used to it.this had to stop(i was getting fat) it also gave me 2 calcium deposits on my front teeth. I am 30 now just started back at the gym.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

well my two oldest daughters are on ass,i dont mind,they have been brought up on the knowledge that ass arnt really that bad,i would rather them go to the gym take an interest in the sport than hang around on street corners with allsorts and taking class a/b drugs.what really does wind me up is even 15 year old plus are taking ass in the hope of getting huge,but when you only weigh 10/11 stone and at best you will gain a stone,making you 12 stone ,is that huge,i hover between 15-16 and i still think thats small.


----------



## Robbieben (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd say it would depend on the steroid used as something like Dianabol or Winstrol tablets are very easily recovered from and don't need PCT, any product that needs PCT then I'd say wait until early 20's as a minimum.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I waited until mid 20's but probrably because I only trained with structure in my mid 20's. I'm a should wait advocate but Arnold started on them at 15, still made 6'2" and 235 on stage so what do I know!!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

a would say 21 is a good age to start


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Should? il inform my missus that my next supplements will include enough test to make a bull cry, :thumb:


----------



## EddUK (Jan 25, 2010)

Why would anyone want to cheat themselves?


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

If you have been training for 3+ years and have plateau'd despite trying various different training techniques, and want smaller balls


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

only four people have said 19


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

EddUK said:


> Why would anyone want to cheat themselves?


oh dear :ban:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> I was 13 when I started on the nap 50's.
> 
> Never did me any harm.


If i was a MOD i would hit the ban stick for that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by GHS

I was 13 when I started on the nap 50's.

Never did me any harm.

you fibber, did you crush em up and rub the on your head:lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I was joking guys we all know I'm 100% natural.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I was about 22. If I could have got them sooner I would have


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Are you thinking of taking them..?


Nah I'm going to train for another 2 years at least before I consider taking them...just wondered what everyone's opinions were


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

i think your body should be fully developed in every way especially hormonal,this can range from 20-23. ive met loads of lads over the years i was even talking to one this morn, who has said that starting aas early without doing there appropriate reaserch has had a negative lasting effect on there body. i started when i was 35 with about 4yr training consistantly


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Might train for another 5 years then :whistling:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> 10 mate, you look atleast 8


I'll take that as a compliment :lol:

It's an old pic mate and I have been cursed with the ultimate baby face :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> It Might do you some favours in your late 20's and 30's :bounce:


My dad says he was ID'd until he was 30....I foresee a few embarrasing night outs with the lads :beer:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Who cares mate, i'm 29 and was asked for ID in tesco's. Take it as a compliment.


Tescos are [email protected] when it comes to IDs...my mates brother is 27 is 6'3 and has a beard and he still gets checked :confused1:

Suppose they've got to be real carefull.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Yep....
> 
> I'd give gear a miss for a while though mate, if your thinking of taking it. It must be tempting when your on a forum like this. Let your body finish growing, then smash as much gear as you like, safely ofcourse


As I said before mate I'm gonna give it a miss for a few years (assuming I'm still training then  ) and let my body grow, use up it's natural test etc, so I can start the juice when I stop growing, wouldn't want to use it now anyway as my mummy would beat me up :whistling:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> That would ruin your baby face.. :tongue:


Ouch :lol:


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I would say anywhere between 22-30 if your not going to compete,

I never used until I was 44 lol I will keep on AAS & GH now unless I run out of money,

I think training & diet should be down to a t for best gaines,

Would of started AAS allot earlier say about 30 but didn't have the knowledge then,


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

it's beyond sense to suggest the age of someone, you don't know, to go on gear. someone may have stopped growing at 14 and their test peaked, so should they go on aas? someone might not have a clue what they are doing, until they meet a competent training partner at age...40. every situation should be judged individually. imho the natural route should be maxed out first. so at least 5 years quality training and dedication to the lifestyle. then someone who goes on gear can come close to justifying the risks. how many threads do we read on here of people already on cycle then asking for advice re PCT, diet, supps and *cycle structure!* if someone sat these people down and told them prior to starting aas and fully explained the pro's/con's and factors necessary to maximise their effects, then i think far more would inclined not to go on aas.

many i know have started gear due to their insecurities and someone else with no scrupples wanting to make some quick cash off them. apply to anyone?


----------



## gletom (Oct 22, 2010)

I started at 15 .Winning teen contests at 18.Was in competition for 12 years. I grew unbelievable until 22. I kept all my gains even when I was off .Retired at 30 when I joined the police force.


----------



## janitor (Jul 2, 2010)

I started 28. never even debated it b4 then


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

There are to many young guys down my gym banging in the gear, some have no gym experience and have no idea on diet or routine ( well except at the weekend when they are out on the lash and taking huge amounts of rec drugs ) I belive all gyms have a few in there...


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i think 21 is a good age because you would of hopefully of had a couple of natty years under you belt and figured out how to make YOUR body respond


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i was 19 ran 400mg test e and got a abcess at week 7!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

IMO it depends on one thing and one thing only! Do you need it, is your goal to be a super bodybuilder or athlete very quickly then you need it. Is it healthy is it right who the fvck cares that is not the point.

If you are doing it for HEALTH reasons the right time is when your test levels drop under the mid range of normal.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

18 if the person is physically mature imo


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i said 16 as this is what i would do if i could have my day again id do 500mg test e with 30mg dbol as my 1st cycle at 16yrs old this is what i would do not what any one else should do


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I was looking like this by 18 and a 1/2.... about 13 stone

Lol was only 11 stone at 18 










If i could be 18 again i'd do it again, had a major advantage when on the pull!


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

id say 18


----------



## Ashishparashar (Jan 27, 2011)

I would say when one has really stopped making any gains despite of all the hard work, diet and rest , as then we can say that we have utilized our true genetic potential to its best..i am 29 and still natty..but will start doing after 30..right now still making some gains..but they are coming really slow.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

You need to wait for body to fully develop and then do at least 2 years good workouts before even considering doing them, don't be fooled into thinking it's a must.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe arnold started at 14 (just saying thats another young age),

my personal opinion is 18-20.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Ran my first course at 26.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

joshiboy said:


> i started when i was 18. i wish id have waiting till at least 21....i could have grown alot more with my natty test production ( and probibly still would ) but things get into teenagers heads and then when they "mature" slightly, realise they could have waited abit longer. then theres the part about not being fully "developed" and taking steroids which as far as i understand would halt your development due to closing growth plates etc. (lucky for me im 6ft6 with a bone structure as wide as a door 'ole anyways)
> 
> and also not being fully educated about aas due to being young.
> 
> ...


LOL have you really cycled before ? ? ?


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just started feeding my 2 year old dianabol, my 5 year old has moved onto test e. They get a little roid rage here and there but seem fine.

Yes this is a joke before the grief and bans come flying at me, I voted 21 but If I had found a source at 16 I would have done it.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

didnt realise you SHOULD take steroids, better tell the gf then i have no choice i have to start a cycle!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Young lads in my area (S.Wales) are slamming it from 16 years of age. This can be clearly seen in the local gym.

Most of these lads are youth team rugby players, who basically live for the game and want to progress higher. If they make it into the senior team, then they are on £50 a match, so there's the carrot.

Some of these lads are now getting the odd game with the seniors, and the younger youth team members look up to these guys. Basically, if he can do it, then so can I...

When you look at the job prospects and unemployment in my area, you think to yourself, "can you blame them".

Personally, I started gear at 30 when I left the forces, but would have taken it much younger if I wasn't being tested.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

problem is connective tissue.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

I see loads of people who are on the stedz and by the looks of avi's they really neednt be. 

Im probably going to get flamed and all that jazz but go natty till you at least struggle to gain anymore, Seriously though so many people who juice but look like they just play football


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Phez said:


> My dad says he was ID'd until he was 30....I foresee a few embarrasing night outs with the lads :beer:


got id'd for Rizzla yesterday....


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

after at least 3 years of training and at least over 21 when all the homones have calmed down


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I say you can do it whenever the fvck you want, you and those you care about will bear any and all consequence, so if you fvck it up, your own problem.

Bottom line is, the vast majority of lifers are using drugs for vanity reasons and shouldn't be on gear.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

i know a lad that was pinning deca and sus when he was 15 and the bloke has 3 kids now and is an absolute tank.

if he had read a forum he would have no doubt been "shut down" "infertile" and had his growth plates "slammed shut".


----------



## jazz_11 (Nov 29, 2008)

dt36 said:


> Young lads in my area (S.Wales) are slamming it from 16 years of age. This can be clearly seen in the local gym.
> 
> Most of these lads are youth team rugby players, who basically live for the game and want to progress higher. If they make it into the senior team, then they are on £50 a match, so there's the carrot.
> 
> ...


Thats a good shout mate, I play rugby and am also from wales... youngsters are taking steds younger and younger... if theyre going to do it they should do it properly no matter how old they are most tend to do it around 17 or 18 but no pct or anything is in place..


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd say 23 years old....for several reasons.

1. Since everyone is different if we're going to post up (in a public forum) some arbitrary age below which the use of extremely powerful drugs is ill-advised then let's make it older rather than younger....

2. Related to number 1 - some people do not mature hormonally until their early or even mid 20's. So for the sake of caution it's perhaps advisable to work to the lowest common denominator.....unless of course you're in your late teens and abloe to afford extensive testing to determine your natural hormonal output prior to using aas or other PIEDs

3. Patience is learned and its one of THE most fundementally important aspects of body changing regimes. The less patience someone has the more likely they are to try truly inappropriate and possibly damaging chemical (or other) regimes. Learn to eat well, to train well and to listen to your body. If you can't get good results between the ages of 16-23 with just good food and intelligent training then the chances are you're doing something fundementally wrong. Chemicals (that may or may not be what they say they are) are not going to fix that for you.

Just thinking out loud really.......... but partly because I meet a staggering number of young lads all over the country who are taking AAS instead of eating and training properly. I met a 19 year old not long ago who had a little bag of AAS, some barrels, pins.....and absolutely no idea what to do next. He had two 10ml multidose vials and actually thought he had to inject the WHOLE of each one. THAT is why younger people should be warned away from AAS......they frequently don't have the life experience and patience required to use them safely - never mind any possible long term ramifications on their reproductive system.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

20


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say 18 upwards, aslong as they've been training afew years and take it seriously and do all the proper research first... Not to just take whatever they can get to use as a quick fix to be a bicep boy!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

im 19 on first cycle alot younger than alot have recommended woopsie


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

when your natural test drops lol


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe steroids are safe when use responsibly and properly, whether the user is 18 or 80..

however these days sadly that is not the case, you get too many meat heads in the gym who just want to use it for some of the silliest reasons possible without looking at the long term consequences..

even if the user was in his teens(say 18).. theres just a big difference between 'user A' taking steroids just to look good but has hardly any knowledge on them what so ever, compared to 'user B' whose looking to step on stage to build a future and has the knowledge and understanding..

this just my opinion, many might argue with this point but I'l say it anyway to make a point (in all respect)..

arnold is one of the most famous people out there, me just saying arnold and without even saying his last name, you all know who I'm talking about, right!.. yes he took steroids at 14(says in his auto-biography), my personally opinion is that without steroids, even doe he had good genetics, he wouldn't have gotten were he is today, without steroids he wouldn't have won Mr.Olympia and become one of the most famous bodybuilders on this planet.. if he didn't do that his acting career wouldn't have taken off, and wouldn't be a governor right now.. in all respect I think arnolds great and has accomplished the most.. this is a prime example of someone using steroids young in the 'right' way, don't get me wrong guys, arnolds whicked man!

.. just my thought on it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Imo gear should really be used when one is developed to a certain stage. I don't see the point in these guys who basically just started the gym and go straight to gear.

Once you've got a good foundation to go on know enough about dieting, training etc then fair play go on gear, but until then really your just gonna make a dogs dinner of it all... I think more people ask questions when they already are on gear than before they actually take it.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I used it the first time as I wasn't making any progress in the gym but this was lack of knowledge, didn't eat enough, didn't train hard enough and took too many drugs at the weekend.

I have said 21 as that was the age I took them

Wish I had a the knowledge I have now and had applied it years ago but such is life, all I can do now I guide others on the correct path


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> ... I think more people ask questions when they already are on gear than before they actually take it.


I agree with this.. some people who had lack of knowledge on it before taking it, do tend to ask slightly more questions when they have already started


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

I waited until I was 21 before I took any. I know a guy who started when he was 17, first dbol then straight onto Decca and god knows what else, he managed to get himself all the way up to 18st, before it got the best of him and he snapped n stamped some poor guy into the floor now he's serving 18 months! Guess they messed his head up big time!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

any age as long as you fully understand wehat you are doing and the risks you take short and long term, which for the vast majority you would have to be an adult to understand


----------



## kml (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Take them as soon as the guy selling them tells you that you can.

2. Better still start taking them and then if you can find the time and money join a gym and start training. For best results combine with 2-3 junk meals a day, high sugar and fat snacks, lots of alcohol and illegal drugs.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

kml said:


> 1. Take them as soon as the guy selling them tells you that you can.
> 
> 2. Better still start taking them and then if you can find the time and money join a gym and start training. For best results combine with 2-3 junk meals a day, high sugar and fat snacks, lots of alcohol and illegal drugs.


what a lame troll.


----------



## kml (Feb 21, 2008)

kingdale said:


> what a lame troll.


Not trolling. I was being *sarcastic* as this seems to becoming the norm in my area.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

for the average guy i think when you have stopped maturing. 26/7?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i didn't go over to the dark side untill i was 40


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

I started training at 18 and did a cycle of anavar when I was 20 then a cycle of test prop when 21. Gains are very slow when natty lol.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pointless question really...

Age has nothing to do with it really...

It depends how long they've trained for, how much growth they've had during this time, what routine have they been using, whats their diet like etc...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I started at 17 and I'd start then again maybe sooner. I have no regrets in anything i've done gear wise.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

stone14 said:


> any age as long as you fully understand wehat you are doing and the risks you take short and long term, which for the vast majority you would have to be an adult to understand


This^ I'm not pro steroids for anyone unless they need trt or want to compete (untested), but I'm not anti-steroids so if say someone yoing took them properly I wouldn't neg them ..I did, glad I did than wait.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

21 years old with 2 years of good, consistent training/diet/rest, with plenty of research first :thumbup1:

I say this just because I'll be doing a cycle next year and will fit into those categories


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

24-25 or depending on your test levels. You could have low test at 21...


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

At least 21


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I took at 17 wouldn't change when i took them though.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

7 imagine how much progress youd make swinging of the jungle gym bars


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> 7 imagine how much progress youd make swinging of the jungle gym bars


Can't believe you're advocating that 7 year olds should take gear. IMO, they should really only be considering creatine, protein powder and a mild prohormone at this age.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

davesays said:


> Can't believe you're advocating that 7 year olds should take gear. IMO, they should really only be considering creatine, protein powder and a mild prohormone at this age.


you know what they say about prohormones tho, if your going to do it may iswell stick a needle in your johnsons baby powdered ass


----------



## HLG (Nov 13, 2012)

EddUK said:


> Why would anyone want to cheat themselves?


Your on the wrong site pal


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

This forum seems to have an unique view on this topic. I'm a little surprised. Most steroid forums don't even bother helping anyone younger than 24 with their cycle. Although I don't really understand how a 21 y/o would risk permanent shut down any more than a 24 y/o. Is there any truth to that? Experiences?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Started at 19..


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

MXD said:


> Started at 19..


Regrets? Can you come off?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

iamyou said:


> Regrets? Can you come off?


Been off 2 and a half months now.

Its all good.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I put 23..... I started at 21 and to be honest I wish I would have started a little later just to see how far I could have pushed myself natty.

Although I love being on cycle now - im 31 fyi


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

iamyou said:


> This forum seems to have an unique view on this topic. I'm a little surprised. Most steroid forums don't even bother helping anyone younger than 24 with their cycle. Although I don't really understand how a 21 y/o would risk permanent shut down any more than a 24 y/o. Is there any truth to that? Experiences?


It does indeed have a unique view.

There's a guy caller marcus300 on various places online who explains better than i ever could why you should wait. Very knowledgeable on a number of subjects.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

It does t metar as long as you are t too young!!

They say don't do steroids if your under 21 (becouse your destroy your own development)and then they say don't do steroids if you over 30 (becouse you'll never recover)

Steroids are dengerous stuff if you aren't sick or really need them for medical reasons ,there is a reason why they a prescription drug (only testesteron ),deca or tren and rest of them are made for animals anyways !

So if you wanna do it you ll do it anyway nobody can't stop you ,just remember sooner or later you ll be sorry and wishd you never used it!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

benki11 said:


> ,just remember sooner or later you ll be sorry and wishd you never used it!


not everyone.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i started at 24

heard people say around 25 is the age you body peaks in terms of natural test, so 25+ it starts to lower aswell, so steds around that age would be the correct age? Either way your body should be full of test till around 25.

agree people are getting younger for first cycles. See loads of lads bloated and puffed up on gear over the weekends at work. They think theyre Johnny Rock, end up getting into fights over nothing, and usually get put in theyre place by the older guys. Too much gear, too young, cant handle it.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I would say late 20's ! Deffo not before 22-23 as guys are still developing at this age . You would not want to **** up your natural development would you?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

surely its pretty irrelevant to say young lads will have loads of natty test already, as it wont be anywhere near even a low dose cycle

alod of rubbish imo, natty test of young man and cycle cant even compare


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I started at 18 because i was playing national rugby for a well know regional club in wales, and hence i had excellent nutritionists, training programmes etc, and thought give it a go as i had been training since i was 15, did a short 8 weeks cycle of test and anavar, and ive come back around pretty well, get that HCG on board though, feel like sh!te when you come off the steroids


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

It's pretty obvious that the first option is the easy answer, if you want your baby to grow big and strong and get the most from it's milk then test is best no breast is best geez


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

63


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I started at 18, I'll be 22 next month.

I think if you've done adequate research to know what you're taking, pct. and have realistic expectations then why would you wait till 25 for "natty" test levels to peak.

Knowledge is paramount, age really is just a number.

That being said, I would not condone someone younger than the age of 16, the same way some gyms have a min. age of 16.


----------



## Dommo7 (Aug 29, 2014)

I waited till I was 27. Put 10 years training behind me first. Best way in my opinion.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

12 is the very youngest I would let my son if he was dead set on it, would only let him use pharma and teach him that there is no point in PCT just to cruise and blast


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

fetus.... come out like the hulk.

not srs.

id go for 21 and over..... srs.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Who cares... if you're not related to me do what the **** you like


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Late 30's or 40....for the simple reason that once you have used AAS you will never really be able to train and look halfway decent without them.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

16


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

done my first cycle which was only dbol couple of months ago at the age of 19 and dont regret it at all. it really was a great learning experience how my body reacts to steroids (e.g. very gyno prone and other high estrogen related sides unfortunately but kept almost all gains after pct) everyone says that until you are at least 23 or 25 u shouldnt but in reality, most ppl started at a very young age.

i was training and dieting for 2 years prior to doing the dbol and thought that i had the knowledge to go and do it whilst also understanding the risks and being safe. cant wait until i do my test e cycle soon!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

@HDU :whistling:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

25 was the first time I took any form of AAS in pro hormones, 27 I ran my first real cycle, turned 28 in January this year


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

When you know how to train and eat properly.....

No point before lol


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I waited until 21.

Started research at 18-19. Benefit of that is I feel more knowledgeable than most, despite only on my first cycle


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Should?!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

21's a good number.

Kids as young as 16/17 doing it in my gym, morons.


----------

